

Google's new look for mobile - TotlolRon
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/05/googles-new-look-for-mobile.html

======
TotlolRon
The button to the left of the search results has an arrow on it.

In most cases (including Google's new web interface) the button is an action
button with the arrow pointing in the direction of future action (expansion or
contraction). In this case the button looks like a status button with the
arrow pointing in the direction of the past action (expanded or contracted).
It feels awkward.

